# Помогите сделать выбор



## yamaks (5 Ноя 2011)

Появилась возможность приобрести инструмент,
хотелось бы послушать мнения тех, кто играл 
или слышал АККО-Варьете и АККО-Наталья.
Интересует: у какого меньше разлив, какой менее камерный,
и в случае заказа стоит ли просить определенного мастера
на наклепку голосов. Также достаточно ли 4 голоса
на левой, или завестись на 6 (намного это удорожит?)
ну и, как говорят автомобилисты , на что обратить внимание при заказе?
спасибо


----------



## bayanistka (5 Ноя 2011)

yamaks,
что значит "завестись на 6" ? Вы аккордеонист/ка или автомеханик?


----------



## yamaks (5 Ноя 2011)

Появилась возможность приобрести инструмент,
хотелось бы послушать мнения тех, кто играл 
или слышал АККО-Варьете и АККО-Наталья.
Интересует: у какого меньше разлив, какой менее камерный,
и в случае заказа стоит ли просить определенного мастера
на наклепку голосов. Также достаточно ли 4 голоса
на левой (достаточно "мясисто" и "рыкотно" звучат),
или стоит подумать о заказе 6-голосного баса? и на
сколько это удорожит инструмент.
Также, при заказе, на что стоит обратить внимание - 
к примеру, можно попросить настроить в унисон инструмент с 
минимальным разливом в кларнете с гобоем?

Баянистка, у меня есть диплом автомеханика 4 разряда,
а у Вас что, машина сломалась?


----------



## oleg45120 (6 Ноя 2011)

Закажите итальянский инструмент и будет Вам счастье


----------



## yamaks (7 Ноя 2011)

Хотелось бы аккордеон со звуком "как у Юпитера",
хотя возможно это и невозможно))
Поэтому хочется узнать, можно ли попросить
на наклепку аккорда баянного мастера, и
какого конкретно?


----------



## yamaks (8 Ноя 2011)

Люди! Помогите)) 
Нет возможности ехать два раза (так уж сложилась
ситуация), никогда не заказывал инструмент,
помогите заказать не послушав?! Не физически помогите,
только советом.
п.с. живу в Калининграде, две границы до России, 
инструмент с "баянным звуком" не просто каприз
(хотя всегда таял от звука Юпитера, так что и каприз
тоже), такое пожелание обусловлено сферой 
использования аккордеона,а именно - ансамбль песни и пляски.


----------



## Bulgarin (8 Ноя 2011)

yamaks писал:


> АККО-Варьете


это готовый инструмент, и 10 кг. веса,
yamaks писал:


> АККО-Наталья


это готово-выборный инструмент и 14 к.г.
так что заказывайте варьете и просите сделать в унисон, без разлива.


----------



## yamaks (8 Ноя 2011)

Спасибо. Наталью делают без выборки, вес не критичен тоже
(мой с5 с выбором весит мама не горюй)),
больше интересует сам момент заказа
и мастер, который будет делать аккорд
я определился, что буду заказывать Наталью,
потому что корпус объемней. Такой вот
критерий))

"я определился, что буду заказывать Наталью,
потому что корпус объемней. Такой вот
критерий))"
блин, не удержался)) а всех можно посмотреть?))


----------



## bayanistka (8 Ноя 2011)

yamaks,
Почему бы Вам не обратиться напрямую на фабрику? Я вполне уверен, что в Воронеже, Вам изготовят инструмент практически на " любой вкус". Голосовую часть Вам могут поставить и на "Юпитере", но нужно добавить немного денег. Я не вижу никаких проблем при заказе нового аккордеона: внесли предоплату, подождали пару месяцев, поехали и забрали прямо с фабрики. И на дом привезут, если нужно.


----------



## yamaks (8 Ноя 2011)

ну, схема несколько иная. На счет фабрики
переводится вся сумма безналом, через
месяц я лечу забирать инструмент (такие условия
озвучили на фабрике) И как оплачивать в этой схеме
работу Баринова ? Это еще хорошо, если 
про тендер не вспомнят - 120 басов и 41 на правой -
и купим Тулу за 30 тысяч((

Кстати, про "Тулу". Намедни зашел в магазин, увидел
Тулу в наличии (в Калининграде можно купить 
аккордеон, только надо назвать модель и отдать
деньги, в наличии нет ничего! такой вот казус,
хоть и считают Калининград в России "европейским
городом")... но вернемся
Так вот, "тула" меня приятнейше удивила - достойный бас
такой, "баянный", в правой звук - вот предвзято,
конечно, ибо люблю без мюзета, -вообще четко)
пацаны вообще ребята, как говориться) Но! Только
до соль 2й октавы. А выше такой пискляк, как так?
как будто клепали клепали , потом праздник, выходные,
да заклепались все... Кто выйдет на работу? Алё?
Доклепать надо, в магазинах полки опустели,
на праздниках все аккордеоны разорвали :biggrin:


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (9 Ноя 2011)

*yamaks*,
из ваших сообщений я так и не понял, что конкретно вы ищете, и в чём состоит проблема выбора. Купите или закажите нормальный итальянский аккордеон, и не парьтесь. Не морочьте голову ни себе, ни другим.


----------



## SashHen (9 Ноя 2011)

Играл на тульском аккордеоне в Киеве. Даже после S4 отвратительно...


----------



## Jupiter (10 Ноя 2011)

yamaks писал:


> И как оплачивать в этой схеме
> работу Баринова ? Это еще хорошо, если
> про тендер не вспомнят - 120 басов и 41 на правой


Баринов этими вещами не занимается- ставить аккорд на Воронежский инструмент... Глупо. И мастера Вы не можете определить фабрике- что дадут то и получите. Кстати,здесь на сайте аккордеонист из Воронежа продаёт Акко- берите и не связывайтесь с фабрикой. 
А на счёт "баянного звука"-все классические Акковские аккордеоны имеют баянный звук. Берёте любой,без разлива- вот вам и баян с клавишами. Насчёт Тулы- в Воронеже ВСЕ голосовики Тульские... 
Аккордеон - лучше итальянский,без разлива, кусковой. Это аккордеон...моё мнение- до "корпусного" кризиса любой аккордеон Фантини превосходил Воронежские аккордеоны. Традиция. ...Всё таки мы лучшие по баянам...


----------



## Bulgarin (10 Ноя 2011)

Jupiter писал:


> до "корпусного" кризиса


и когда сей период начался?
P.s. самый лучший вариант-это действительно приобрести инструмент Сергея Кочетова, очень хороший инструмент, правда держал в руках его давненько...


----------



## zet10 (10 Ноя 2011)

Предлагаю аккордеон Акко,полный,НОВЫЙ,модель Наталья 
Цельнопланочный
готово-выборный 
Кол-во голосов: 4 
Диапазон: 41 
Регистры: 15 
Подбородочные регистры: 7 
Ломаная дека: + 
Бас с отключением 2-4 
Вес: 14 
с паспортом. Цена 150 тыс.руб.В наличии в Москве.


----------



## hrustalev.vladislaw (10 Ноя 2011)

Пишет вам настройщик АККО.Судя потому,что Вы пишете на фабрику Вы не звонили.На фабрике Вам предложат оптимальный для Вас способ оплаты,деже если у Вас не вся сумма.Аккорд никакого баринова в наш аккордеон не подойдет да он и играть не будет достойно. Дело в том, что круче чем АККО не играет не один аккордеон. Голоса разрабатывались и просчитывались на компьтере в Германии.+ручная работа,могу даже порекомендовать мастера ,чтобы именно он Вам наклепал аккорд на аккорден при заказе.Если Вы сомневаетесь-посмотрите в ютюбе мою работу-Никита Власов, Женя Кочетов(взял уже 2 й) наш инструмент _новая модель с уменшенной мензурой в правой,Америкова Юля.Сам я некоторое время работал на Хоноре и с полной уверенностью могу утверждать,для нашего аккрдиниста а не говоря уже о баянистах-инструменты западные предназначены для домашнего музицирования -это просто красивые игрушки. В каждом городе германии в любой музшколе аккордеонисты и баянисты практически все русские и все играют только на наших инструментах хотя у всех есть возможность играть на самых лучших. Однако приезжают и заказывают АККО.Посмотрите в Италии практически на всех конкурсах премии на АККО,Слава Юпитера все никак не может умереть, хотя только она и осталась.


----------



## Bondarenko (10 Ноя 2011)

Про Воронежские аккордеоны могу сказать одно - все которые слышал звучат превосходно (не считая инструменты первых лет)! Более того, по моему мнению, аккордеоны АККО звучат лучше баянов! Такая вот конструктивная особенность...О причине этого явления могу только догадываться...Вопрос возникает: на АККО аккорд изготавливает группа мастеров (пикколку один мастер, бас другой и т.д.), как вы собираетесь выбрать конкретного мастера?А Юпитер принижать не надо!Послушайте лучшие образцы (хотя бы инструмент Шишкина) и попробуйте сделать также в Воронеже!Конечно о вкусах не спорят, но кое в чем "юпитеровцы" сильны!Только стоит это очень дорого!А вообще, конкуренция - это хорошо! дай бог, чтобы лет через десять было кому играть на баянах за 18000 евро...

Цитата:


> .Посмотрите в Италии практически на всех конкурсах премии на АККО


Сомнительная статистика...))


----------



## SashHen (10 Ноя 2011)

Bondarenko писал:


> Послушайте лучшие образцы (хотя бы инструмент Шишкина)


Не смешите, а то вы не знаете, что такие инструменты ничего общего с серией не имеют.


----------



## Bondarenko (11 Ноя 2011)

А у АККО конвейер? Они по 10 шт. в месяц делают? Как пирожки! В чем разница при производстве Юпитера и АККО?(речь о концертных инструментах конечно)


----------



## SashHen (11 Ноя 2011)

Bondarenko писал:


> А у АККО конвейер? Они по 10 шт. в месяц делают? Как пирожки! В чем разница при производстве Юпитера и АККО?(речь о концертных инструментах конечно)



Вот этого поста я вообще не понял, вы кому и на что ответили? Формулируйте мысль понятнее, пожалуйста.
Если реплика была адресована мне - то причем тут "конвейернеконвейер" к тому, что по баяну Шишкина обо всех Юпитерах судить наивно?


----------



## Bondarenko (11 Ноя 2011)

Что за деление такое - "серияне серия"? Бариновские Юпитеры стоят от 600 000 руб. и за такие бабки они делают инструменты "для Шишкинане для Шишкина"? Понятие "серия", на мой взгляд, не уместно при производстве концертных инструментов высшего ценового диапазона. И почему бы не сравнить АККО Склярова и Юпитер Шишкина?


----------



## SashHen (11 Ноя 2011)

О, Господи... вы что, вчера родились?

Инструменты таких музыкантов, это демонстрационные баяны, которые делаются с намного более высоким качеством, чем рядовые "Юпитер" или "Акко", это топовые инструменты, и приравнивать обычный "Акко" к "Акко" Склярова по меньшей мере странно. Ладно, продолжайте толочь воду в ступе, я устал с вами спорить.


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (11 Ноя 2011)

АККО - достойные инструменты, в особенности 2000-х годов, но к Юпитерам их приравнивать никак не надо. Это даа разных инструмента. По всем параметрам. Только вот цена на новые баяны АККО явно завышена.


----------



## Bondarenko (11 Ноя 2011)

Цитата:


> продолжайте толочь воду в ступе.


Вы начали - вы и продолжайте!Я всего лишь высказался на тему "умирающей славы Юпитера"!


----------



## DimaAkko (29 Ноя 2012)

Что лучше "Юпитер" или "АККО"?


----------



## lelikbolik (17 Дек 2012)

продаётся кнопочный аккордеон итальянской фирмы "PERMARIA" 6.800 евро! пишите на почту кого заинтересовало! [email protected]


----------

